# Dark and hard cello concerto



## chakai0025 (May 7, 2017)

Hi all
this is my first forum post and I kind of signed up just to seek opinions.
I wanted to get a bigger idea and be able to play a wider range of cello pieces and was hoping to find some dark and hard cello concertos. I mean hard as in not difficulty but as in energetic. I find lots of modern day music is hard, especially in EDMs and rap music, and I wanted to try out some classically hard music.
Thanks for sharing any thoughts!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

First of all, a ever warm welcome chakai0025 to TalkClassical .
Did you tried some cello concertos already?.... Elgar for one spring to mind .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try both Shostakovich cello concertos.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> Try both Shostakovich cello concertos.


Good choice. The Dvorak Concerto is superficially bright and 'optimistic' but underneath the opening flourishes there is a lot of sad and nostalgic music.
Carl Phillip Emmanuel Bach wrote several Cello Conceros with driving rhythms that might fit what the OP is searching for


----------



## jihoo (Feb 26, 2017)

How about cello concerto by Lutosławski?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wonder if O.P has ever read his answers.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2017)

Schnittke Concerto No.1 be all dark and hard, dawg.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Wonder if O.P has ever read his answers.


I suspect he just likes to write "dark and hard" on public fora.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> I suspect he just likes to write "dark and hard" on public fora.


Though he omitted "long."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> I suspect he just likes to write "dark and hard" on public fora.





Kontrapunctus said:


> Though he omitted "long."


Are we sure O.P is a he?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Are we sure O.P is a he?


Well, I thought "it" sounded rude and "they" creates a number agreement problem unless the O.P. is a group!  Also, my Advanced Grammar and Usage professor in college said to use one's own gender if the gender of the subject is unknown. He also said to avoid "he/she" even in the interest of gender equity!


----------

